# Protein shake recipes



## juggernaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Dont know if this was posted yet. It's from BN

The Bull


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2007)

when do you take protein shakes? right after a workout or like 15 min?


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 17, 2007)

I take them in the morning, pre/pwo (with carbs) and at night, before bed.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2007)

wait. i should take one pre workout? also post workout how long should i wait to take it post workout?


----------



## motiv8ed (Apr 17, 2007)

Here's my recepie: *MmMMM i'm drooling on myself thinking about it*
1/2 cup of Kashi GoLEAN Cereal (or oats, or whatever you prefer) 
2 scoops of choco myoplex prot
1 cup of ice, 
1 cup of (i use soy milk) (80 cals) or lowfat milk
1/2 tblspoon of cinnimon
1 tblspoon of Smart Balance Omega natural peanut butter (with omega 3-s) 

tasty post workout sip sip


----------



## motiv8ed (Apr 17, 2007)

juggernaut said:


> Dont know if this was posted yet. It's from BN
> 
> The Bull



Ya know... I posted  my shake before reading yours... 

I thought i'd mastered the art of adding wacky shit in my shake over my time training... 
I was amazingly mistaken! I dig the starbucks coffee mocha! 
I think i'm gonna try that tomorrow.

I was thinkin about throwing in a few coffee beans in my shakes to see how that adds to texture and taste...


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 17, 2007)

motiv8ed said:


> I was thinkin about throwing in a few coffee beans in my shakes to see how that adds to texture and taste...


thats nuckin futs...


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 17, 2007)

danny81 said:


> wait. i should take one pre workout? also post workout how long should i wait to take it post workout?


pre=1 hour before with a piece of fruit; pwo=within a half hour, make sure you supply ample carbs with no or close to no fats. I like oatmeal/yogurt and fruit after a workout.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 17, 2007)

thats exactly what i do. right after my last set i eat L glutamine with water. and then about 15 min after workout i eat a shake with Oatmeal, yogurt, fruit, whey. 
and


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 17, 2007)

glutamine sucks. At least for me and several studies-it does nothing for bbers.


----------



## leg_press (Apr 17, 2007)

definately going to try the frankenstein monster mass of whatever it was called and the oat 'meal' one as well


----------

